# Bu uslu bir erkek çocuk



## Pitt

I'd like to know if this translation is correct:

This is a good (well-behaved) boy =
Bu uslu bir erkek çocuk.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AlpArslan

It is correct, but there is one point to note. If you call a boy as "Bu", that means you show the boy, which makes "erkek" unnecessary. It sounds a bit weird, if you do not want to emphasize his gender.


----------



## Pitt

Thanks! If I point at the boy I can say: Bu uslu bir çocuk.

Is this correct?


----------



## AlpArslan

Yeah correct, no need to mention "erkek" again as the gender is seen/known.  You're welcome.


----------



## Volcano

*Yes it is correct *


----------



## Volcano

*For boys - Bu uslu bir erkek çocuğu

For girls - Bu uslu bir kız çocuğu*

*For both - Bu uslu bir çocuk *


----------



## AlpArslan

"Erkek çocuk" and "Kız çocuk" is also fine too.. Depends on the sentence.


----------



## saktas

*Uslu* means "*quiet*", "*not naughty*"

Well-behaved is another subject, I think.

*Bu* means "*this*"
*Şu* means "*that*"

The translation of *"Bu uslu bir erkek çocuğu" *is "This is a quiet male boy"


----------



## Volcano

*well behaved - (usually of children) someone who behaves in a manner that  the speaker believes is correct; "a well-behaved child"*


----------



## Pitt

Thanks! But what is the difference between _Bu uslu bir çocuk_ and _Bu uslu_ _bir çocuğu_?


----------



## AlpArslan

Firstly, "Bu uslu bir çocuğu" is wrong, "Bu uslu bir erkek/kız çocuğu" and "Bu uslu bir çocuk" are correct.
In this case, "çocuk" has the suffix -ı/-u. Here are some examples:
Ahmet'in çocu*ğu*.
Türk bayra*ğı*.
Mehmet'in gemi*si*.

So, it seems -ı/-u is used when expressing a belonging. For the above examples, "Belonging to Ahmet", "Belonging to Mehmet". "Erkek/kız çocuğu" is an exception i guess..


----------



## Volcano

Pitt said:


> Thanks! But what is the difference between _Bu uslu bir çocuk_ and _Bu uslu_ _bir çocuğu_?



*You can say bu uslu bir çocuk for both boy and girl.

Bu uslu bir çocuğu is not correct.If you want to use çocuğu, you must state whose boy is he/she.

Pitt'in çocuğu uslu bir çocuk - Pitt's boy/girl is a well-behaved boy/girl*


----------



## capricorn00

Bu uslu bir kız. (for girls)
Bu uslu bir oğlan. (for boys) ..is better in daily speech. In this case you don't need to point at the child and don't use 2 more words (kız "çocuğu" / erkek "çocuğu")


----------



## saktas

*çocuk* is *child*

*erkek çocuk *or* erkek çocuğu *are both correct

*Bu uslu bir çocuğu* is false
*Bu uslu bir erkek çocuğu *is right
*Bu uslu bir erkek çocuk *is again right and has the same meaning


----------



## Pitt

Anladım. Çok teşekkürler!


----------



## Volcano

*You are welcome*


----------

